# My Current Mice



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Here are some of the mice I have at the moment. They all are the original 14 I got last year or their offspring. I realize that they aren't the "highest quality" mice, but they are adorable to me.  I am awful at identifying colors (randomly guess, hehe) so if you know what color any of them are I would love to know. I know there is different terminology for breeders, pet owners, laboratories, so it gets confusing.

(Some have very "creative" names, they name themselves...)

Does:

Hazel - Agouti?









Pandora - Agouti Broken?









Flower - Black Broken?









Mishka - Agouti Broken?









Iris - no idea









Monkey - Black Broken?









Willow - Black Broken?









Pancake - Agouti Tan?









Piper - Dove Broken?









Orange - Argente?









Purple - Dove Tan?









Blanche - Silver?









Jaune - Argente Cream?









Rock - Black Broken?









Paper - Black Broken?









Scissors - Dove Broken?









Grouchie & Tigger - Agouti? (they have mustaches! well, it looks like it)









Amara - Chocolate Tan?









Holly - Black Broken Satin?









Lady Rel - something fox, I think...









Mimzy - Argente Cream?









Nano - Agouti Tan?









Bucks:

Leo - Argente Cream?









Gus - Agouti?









Satin - Black Broken Satin









Jerry - Black Broken









HeebeeJeebee - Champagne Satin?









Jojo - Agouti Broken?









Monty - Black Broken?









I apologise for the sometimes less-than-clear photos. My camera doesn't always like me, and the mice are quite fast! :roll:

Kimberly


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow, that's quite a collection :3. I love the names. Pancake looks so fat, lol. :love :love1


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Hehe, that's the way she got the name Pancake. She was prego and loved to splat out like a pancake.

Unfortunately some are no longer with us, but I felt like sharing them as well.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you did a good job on the colours.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

The first one that you said was an Agouti Tan looks like an Agouti Fox, but I can't be sure


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Does the belly have to be white for her to be a fox? Her belly is more beige/tan-ish, and a bit darker on the edges.

Kimberly


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah it has to be white, but if it is tan-ish than she is a Tan. I just thought it looked white in the pic. If you want I can show you an example of one of my two black and tans or my lilac and tan


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Ah, okay. Nope, then she is an Agouti Tan.

I have had chocolate tans, black tans, and dove tans, but never a lilac tan. That sounds perty.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah it is, but I think it is the same as Dove Tan because in the US a Dove is a Lilac, but in the UK a Lilac is a Dove


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hm a dove tan have pink eyed, a lilac have black eeyes... but the colour coult be the sema ... not realy the same, but some mices in these colours looks like the same ....

viv


----------

